# Getting Into Trump Country, By Any Means Necessary



## Laela (Sep 11, 2019)

*32-year-old man in India pretends to be 81 to get into the US*



ALICE CHAMBERS
ABC News  |  September 11, 2019

A  32-year-old man has been arrested at an Indian airport for pretending to be 81 in order to get into the USA.






PHOTO: In this photo posted to the CISF twitter account, Jayesh Patel is shown in disguise. (CISF/Twitter)


“He was planning to go to the U.S. for a job. But his profile was such that he would not have gotten a visa easily,” a senior police officer told local media. “With a fake name - Amrik Singh, a fake address, he managed to get a passport and a U.S. visa. We've never seen a similar case at the Delhi airport before," he added.


Riding through the airport in a wheelchair, Patel aroused suspicion at a second security check when he refused to get up saying he was too old. He reportedly refused to make eye contact during the exchange.

"[The Security Force] was suspicious about him as his voice didn't match his age. Despite grey hair, his skin seemed to be quite young as there were hardly any wrinkles on his face," a spokesperson told local news outlets.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 12, 2019)

This is impressive and scary. I am glad the security did their job well.


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2019)

...makes one wonder if other people are getting into the US from other countries - esp. Europe and Asia - wearing disguises and holding false documents. But we have bigger fish to fry...like that wall needs to go up first. lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 18, 2019)

This is why I can't be no kind of official. I would have just let him through. 
Like you trying to make a way where there is no way, who am I to disagree.  

You know step 2 in his plan was to find a lonely white woman to marry. He better get himself on the internet and just skip to that part.


----------

